# Why does Tessa ...



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Usually a submission sign - but maybe not.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

It is usually a sign of submission. It can also become an obsessive/compulsive behavior. I would attempt to redirect her when she does this.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

My Abbie is like that .... she is ocd with the licking.... if we tell her to stop, she does after she gets 1 more lick in.....:uhoh::uhoh::uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Rusty is like that too, I tell him to stop and like Marry said he always has to get one more in.


----------



## Buddy Banana (Aug 11, 2007)

Hiya,
This is completely normal... it is a friendly greeting and also some pups (when very young) jump up and lick their mothers mouths so ask them to regurgiatate food (lots of mums dont but the natural behaviour is still there)

My 2 dogs do this all the time, it's not a bad habit, it's actually very friendly and sociable


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Maggie does this ALL of the time. She's an OCD licker, that's for sure.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

I think they're just extremely loving dogs. Bailey gets especially licky when she's sleepy. If you pet her she'll lick your hands. I think it's sweet


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Our Layla does this when she is greeting new dogs, we have always taken it as a submissive behavior. she is also the first to flop over on her back during greetings.


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

*Thanks for your feedback*

Ok, then , I have a perfectly normal OCD licking golden girl.. i feel better about letting her lick me all over my face.. ...

As to Sam's mouth, well, if it weren't because he has bad breath and a couple of poorly cared for molars, I wouldn't mind her licking him like she does. I think I will try to stop her when it get too intense!!!

Thanks again !:wave:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Abbie's nickname is Tricky Licky Lou. :bowl::bowl::bowl::bowl::bowl:


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Submissive greeting behavior. Also used in pups to trigger mom to regurgitate food. Can become OCD. Can also get a dog into trouble! My friend's Pit Bull has a little notch out of his tongue from OCD licking another Pit who finally said "ENOUGH!" and bit him!

Best to try and redirect so it doesn't become OCD.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Buddy Banana said:


> Hiya,
> This is completely normal... it is a friendly greeting and also some pups (when very young) jump up and lick their mothers mouths so ask them to regurgiatate food (lots of mums dont but the natural behaviour is still there)
> 
> My 2 dogs do this all the time, it's not a bad habit, it's actually very friendly and sociable


I agree with Buddy Banana. It is a puppyish gesture of friendly intent, stemming from way back when moms regurgitated partially digested food to feed pups. Given the age difference between the two dogs, I wouldnt call it OCD quite yet unless the other dog (Sam)doesnt like it. It fulfills a social communication between them. She'll probably grow out of it. For licking human skin, humans set the rules- redirecting sounds wise.


----------

